# Help a Opera Novice



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

Opera is far from my favorite branch of classical music. In fact I almost never listen to it. But as a big fan of Mozart, I would like to create a playlist of the best/most popular opera arias so that I can get better acquainted with them. Can you please take a moment to list your 10 favorite Mozart Opera moments? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

My favorite Mozart arias:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Buy, stream this disc and you be sold forever. :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Surprised Pugg didn't choose...






continuing lyrical


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you want a male voice:

​*Peter Schreier.*


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Pugg said:


> If you want a male voice


Does not compute. :lol:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

In no order:

*Arias*
O wie will ich triumphieren (_Die Entführung aus dem Serail_): 



Se all'impero (_La clemenza di Tito_): 



Or sai chi (_Don Giovanni_): 



Finch'han dal vino (_Don Giovanni_): 



Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (_Zaide_): 



Fuor del mar (_Idomeneo_): 




*Ensembles*
_Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ - Quartet: 



_Don Giovanni_ - Act I finale
_Don Giovanni_ - Act II sextet
_Figaro_ - Act IV finale
_La clemenza di Tito_ - Finale:


----------



## Miggypiggy (Jul 10, 2015)

A lot of the previous comments have covered a lot of what I would have suggested myself. I'll just contribute one extra aria:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

This scene from Don Giovanni was the first opera sound that made an impression on me. A while after I started to appreciate the complete opera. Later I saw this on TV. Still my favorite interpretation (it was also released on CD) and a great semi-staging in the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, alas it was never released on a DVD. But Youtube saves the day.






It still is my favorite opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renee Fleming & Joyce DiDonato Aria Duet Ah guarda sorella- Cosi fan tutt Opera By Mozart


----------



## dnitzer (May 1, 2017)

A few more. Not all of these are arias, there are some duets, aria with chorus, and ensemble mixed in. I hope you enjoy them.

Figaro: Perdono





Figaro: Sull'aria





Figaro: Voi che sapete





Figaro: Dove sono





Don Giovanni: Commendatore scene





Don Giovanni: Madamina





Don Giovanni: Dalla Sua Pace





Magic Flute: O Isis und Osiris





Magic Flute: Pa-pa-pa-pagena





Magic Flute: Ach ich fuhl's


----------



## SoleilCouchant (May 4, 2017)

Dongiovanni said:


> This scene from Don Giovanni was the first opera sound that made an impression on me. A while after I started to appreciate the complete opera. Later I saw this on TV. Still my favorite interpretation (it was also released on CD) and a great semi-staging in the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, alas it was never released on a DVD. But Youtube saves the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best scene! I've tried to find all versions I can on Youtube, lol. I love him getting dragged to hell.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

O.P, did you like all the recommendation?


----------

